# New



## LilaGrace (May 5, 2017)

Good morning,
I am new to this site and found it searching online.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Please edit your post to include paragraphs it's just to hard to read it without them.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Um...what? lol


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Herschel said:


> Um...what? lol


 @sokillme is spoofing on other posters... normally, a newbie will write a whole wall of text without any paragraphs, and inevitable the first response is, "Can you put in paragraph breaks so it's readable?" And it's funny here... because the OP only wrote like 10 words. LOL.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

FeministInPink said:


> @sokillme is spoofing on other posters... normally, a newbie will write a whole wall of text without any paragraphs, and inevitable the first response is, "Can you put in paragraph breaks so it's readable?" And it's funny here... because the OP only wrote like 10 words. LOL.


Except that the post was edited after his post. And then nothing. Who knows?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Herschel said:


> Except that the post was edited after his post. And then nothing. Who knows?


Oh! I missed that. Silly me. Thanks. Hmm....


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome to TAM @LilaGrace. You didn't have to delete what you posted. Hope to see you around.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

@LilaGrace If you want to text of your original post, I happened to have it open in another browser tab. I can send it to you in a PM so you don't need to re-write the entire thing.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

FeministInPink said:


> @LilaGrace If you want to text of your original post, I happened to have it open in another browser tab. I can send it to you in a PM so you don't need to re-write the entire thing.


Isn't is illegal to browse and pixelate a women without her stated permission?


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Isn't is illegal to browse and pixelate a women without her stated permission?


You always need consent.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Herschel said:


> Except that the post was edited after his post. And then nothing. Who knows?


Yeah it was edited. OP, I wasn't trying to get you to change your post. I just couldn't read it. Sorry if it came across like I was giving you a hard time. Though maybe I am going crazy. Today was quite the day. Anywho.

I just my posting chases people away.. :|


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

FeministInPink said:


> @sokillme is spoofing on other posters... normally, a newbie will write a whole wall of text without any paragraphs, and inevitable the first response is, "Can you put in paragraph breaks so it's readable?" And it's funny here... because the OP only wrote like 10 words. LOL.


No he was not spoofing. The original post was a huge wall of text with no paragraphs. The OP replaced it with what you see now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I too had this thread open and the post copies from earlier today. But I did not have the time to get to it until now.



LilaGrace said:


> I am new to this site and found it searching online. I write my emotions a lot. Now don't judge me on grammatical errors. It helps me relieve my emotions and I do jump all over the board. Please read if you would like.
> 
> My story
> 
> ...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Prayers flowing your way, @LilaGrace !*


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> No he was not spoofing. The original post was a huge wall of text with no paragraphs. The OP replaced it with what you see now.


Yes, I realize that now 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

